# Need a new clutch any suggestions?



## Nikodemos (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm a complete noob here and to the car, please bare with me. 
I'm in the market to buy a new clutch. I have a 2004 GTO I just bought late Sept. (last month). I've been doing a lot of digging trying to decide what kind of clutch kit I should buy and from whom. I'm now seeking your advice and opinions. As far as I can tell the GTO was reverted back to stock before trade in. The GTO currently is about to flip 14,xxx miles and I have bled the system and believe the clutch is shot. I know (from research) to replace the slave cyl with a new one with a remote bleeder and I should be trying to plan for further HP increases. I live in MN and plan on storing the car for the winter months and so right now I have no idea where I'm going to start mod wise - sorry... I'm thinking stage 2 clutch for better durability/life n modest HP increase. with the holidays fast approaching I'm kinda on a tight budget and wish I could hold off the purchase till afterward the holidays but I pretty sure the clutch won't make it to snow fall. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I stocker had 75kish miles when I traded it in. No signed of it going bad yet and I never changed fluids or bled my slave. I'd be really worried about your car with only 14k miles needing one.

Search the forum. Lots of info on clutches. Monster is the way to go if money isn't an issue. Stock LS7+fly are the way to go on a budget with just some bolt ons.


----------



## Nikodemos (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I did order a monster stage 2 w/ f-body slave and a 18" bleeder. I'm very concerned about the car needing one already. The tires had pretty low tread too and I beat up the dealer on the price. The motor runs great (no smoke or rough starts in the cold) thus far and I'm about to change the oil as I have put almost 3k on her since I bought it. I'll be doing a full tune up next spring.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah thats something to be worried about. I have 18,000 miles and no signs of clutch problems and i take it to the track every weekend. I bought it in 09 with 5,000 miles and had stock tires with no tread. The only issues i have is, sometimes i have to pop the clutch to get it into reverse. So im sure its an internal trans problem. Where in MN are you from? I live right outside the twin cities.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few hard drops at the drag strip can waste a stock clutch fairly quickly with traction. Even quicker if there were HP mods. No offence but if someone is racing a stock clutch with no issues I'd wager they have fairly high 60's and ETs. Mine went at 18,000 with maybe 6 track days on it. It's hard to forget that smell of roasted clutch on the drives home. A stage 2 will have a full face friction disk, be a lot better DD and will stand up to moderate racing with sub 400 RWHP goat. The stage 3 and up use puck friction pads and are a lot grabbier. They hold up to hard launches better and higher HP but take finessing on the street.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep the track where im from sucks my best 60ft time with Drag radials is 1.9 and 8.9 in the 1/8. Ive probably got 40 runs and i do a good 5 second power brake before each pass. But doesnt seem to help with traction.


----------

